# My $11 portable Bow Press



## seevy1 (May 11, 2008)

That's pretty sweet! Only think I'd do is put some vinyl hose over the bolts. I can see the threads on the bolts creeping ever-closer to the limbs in the process of wrenching the turnbuckle. Those scratches wouldn't be pretty.


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

your not worried about scratching up your bow are you. I would put a nut or soething on the end of those bolts to make sure the cable dosent slip off at the wrong time.


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

Just wondering here...that bolt would concentrate/transfer most of the force at the place on the limbs where the bolt is touching...thinkin that might not be good?


----------



## seevy1 (May 11, 2008)

Well, it's really just a simpler take on the Bowmaster Portable Bow press. I've never heard of any problems with them and they contact the limb in the same manner. Also the same point of limb contact as the older, roller-style apple press. Shouldn't be a problem, at all.


----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)

Looks good and easy to use.


----------



## archerdylan (Mar 1, 2010)

never thought of using that material


----------



## trx125 (Sep 10, 2008)

If that is an alum turnbuckle I would ditch it. The threads will not hold that kind of stress. Get a good one made of galv. steel. Trust me on this I don't want to see anyone hurt!


----------



## tamccain (Feb 3, 2010)

I am pretty sure that the turnbuckle is steel. The threads on the bolts (actually the entire bolt) are covered in a clear vinyl hose. From what I could tell, as long as one is careful, there would be no worry of scratching the bow. I have seen the Bowmaster portable press (used a buddies) and you are right it has a bar for the pressure and works pretty well. 

Thanks for the input, any more??


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

tamccain said:


> I am pretty sure that the turnbuckle is steel. The threads on the bolts (actually the entire bolt) are covered in a clear vinyl hose. From what I could tell, as long as one is careful, there would be no worry of scratching the bow. I have seen the Bowmaster portable press (used a buddies) and you are right it has a bar for the pressure and works pretty well.
> 
> Thanks for the input, any more??


That's a very cool press you made.

It's unfortunate that some people only want to look at the pretty pictures though, and not read the description...


----------



## seevy1 (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for that, 1955. God forgive an honest mistake and I will consider my posts more carefully in the future.


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

seevy1 said:


> Thanks for that, 1955. God forgive an honest mistake and I will consider my posts more carefully in the future.


Think nothing of it.:wink:


----------



## Upclose (Mar 28, 2010)

Such a great idea I went and made one for myself. Mine is uglier. I cut off the excess bolt lengths on the clamps and wrapped all the connections with duct tape.


----------



## Jennings (Aug 17, 2005)

I made one about 12 years ago to use on my XI Legend. One day as I was turning the turnbolt to relax the string, I heard a crack and the top limb split from the v in the limb down about 5 inches. Last time I used it. I think the best method is to pull from the end of the limb using something like the Bowmaster split limb adapter.


----------



## alks456 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice, thanks.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

trx125 said:


> If that is an alum turnbuckle I would ditch it. The threads will not hold that kind of stress. Get a good one made of galv. steel. Trust me on this I don't want to see anyone hurt!


Just bought a big turnbuckle yesterday at Lowes. The threaded aluminum center part is rated for 265 lbs. The stainless steel ones they have are rated at about 310 lbs. That aluminum is pretty light weight. Even with that high a rating I'd be nervous.


----------



## bowhuntr311 (May 20, 2009)

hunt123 said:


> The stainless steel ones they have are rated at about 310 lbs.


I dont know exactly what it takes to press a 60 or 70 lb bow is but I wouldnt want to trust a steel one for any extended amount of time. Now on a side not Im sure this would work great if you had to retie a peep, or tighten a cam bolt or something minor and quick in the field.

Nice idea.


----------



## 7018rodburner (May 25, 2010)

*Cheap Press*

Great idea. Just what I was looking for. Don't even need instructions for 
making one.....it's that simple. Thanks for the post:darkbeer:


----------



## curt514 (Feb 20, 2010)

There was a similar press posted here a little while ago that use chain. I am going to try a modified version of just because I think that it would be more adjustable. I don't know why everyone has problems with doing this. This is just a "******* engineered" version of the Bowmaster press that is sold every day. When I get mine built I will try to post some pictures.

On the plus side I did notice that you installed the saddle clamps on the cable the right direction. "Never saddle a dead horse" Meaning always install the u-bolt portion of the clamp on the nonworking side of the cable to keep the compression from weakening the cable. Most people wouldn't know to do this. Keep up the good work.


----------



## jdamet (Jul 25, 2009)

curt514 said:


> "Never saddle a dead horse" Meaning always install the u-bolt portion of the clamp on the nonworking side of the cable to keep the compression from weakening the cable. Most people wouldn't know to do this. Keep up the good work.



I havent heard that phrase for a few years! 


Press looks good. I have thought about making one for a while now, but cant decide on this style or the other, using a jack. I like the ability to take it along to shoots, but I would always be nervous. I have met that Newton fellow a few times and it never goes well between us.


----------

